# Wie schnell ist eure Internetverbindung?



## RyzA (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo!


Ich möchte mal hier in der Community fragen wie schnell ihr im Internet unterwegs seid. Wir haben 3 Play 60Mbit von Unitymedia.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (14. Juli 2016)

100MBit/s Upstream, 40MBit/s Downstream


----------



## blautemple (14. Juli 2016)

Gibt schon einen Thread im Internet und Netzwerk Unterforum.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## L4D2K (14. Juli 2016)

Andere Geschwindigkeit 
100MBit 2play von unitymedia


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Gibt schon einen Thread im Internet und Netzwerk Unterforum.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Aber keine Umfrage. Oder?


----------



## claster17 (14. Juli 2016)

Hab 32 Mbit gewählt, weil ich 25/10 beziehe, aber 50/10 verfügbar sind.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> 100MBit/s Upstream, 40MBit/s Downstream



Das ist aber ungewöhnlich! Mehr UP als Down???


----------



## Ash1983 (14. Juli 2016)

100 mbit/s.

Wieso fehlen mit 50 und 100 mbit/s zwei sehr gängige Bandbreiten?


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Wieso fehlen mit 50 und 100 mbit/s zwei sehr gängige Bandbreiten?


Bin teilweise von Unitymedia ausgegangen. Und bei denen gibt es die Pakete 60, 120 und 200. 100 habe ich da noch gar nicht gesehen.

Edit: 400 gibt es da wohl jetzt auch schon.


----------



## manimani89 (14. Juli 2016)

5,2mbit im optimalfall


----------



## Ash1983 (14. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bin teilweise von Unitymedia ausgegangen. Und bei denen gibt es die Pakete 60, 120 und 200. 100 habe ich da noch gar nicht gesehen.



Ich bin bei Unitymedia und habe noch einen Altvertrag (aus 2013) mit 100/5.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2016)

Ja ok. Hätte ich vielleicht noch differenzierter gestalten sollen.


----------



## Rekolitz (15. Juli 2016)

130mbit - also noch 10 geschenkt, kann nicht meckern - ping auch immer so zwischen 10-18


----------



## Hardwell (15. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich 16Mbit
aber im Normalfall erreiche ich das so gut wie nie


----------



## FlyingPC (17. Juli 2016)

2Mbit


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. Juli 2016)

Die Umfrage finde ich nicht repräsentiv, da mit 50Mbit und 100Mbit 2 wichtige Antworten fehlen. Dadurch weiß man auch nicht was sich bei "Andere Geschwindigkeiten" verbirgt. Langsamer als 6Mbit muss es ja nicht sein.

P.S ich habe leider LTE


----------



## the_swiss (17. Juli 2016)

Bei uns liegen 300Mbit/s symmetrisch an, 1 Gbit möglich  Glasfaser sei dank


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. Juli 2016)

Öhm, zu langsam ^^

Spaß beiseite, 30Mbits down und müssten 5-10 Up sein.

Mal schauen, ob ich hier im Kaff noch was schnelleres bekomme...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juli 2016)

Zwischen 2Mbit/s Down und 50Mbit/s Down ist je nach Wochentag/Zeit alles dabei (LTE).


----------



## blautemple (18. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mal "andere Geschwindigkeit" angegeben, da meine 100MBit/s VDSL ja nicht dabei sind...


----------



## Riccey (18. Juli 2016)

Telekom DSL 6k
7,1 MBit kommen an 😊

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2016)

Telekom VSL 50, wird immer gut erreicht, so um die 46-48 beim herunter laden, 8-10 beim aufspielen der Daten.
=> [x] 60 Mbit


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Juli 2016)

Öhm......0,8-1 Megabyte die Sekunde.
Momentan aber eher 0,4


----------



## Orka45 (18. Juli 2016)

3Mbit


----------



## Timerle (19. Juli 2016)

VDSL 50 
[x] Andere Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2016)

[X]60 Mbit/s

... kommt am nächsten.

Hab eine VDSL50,    realistisch hab ich 49,xMbit/s  down und 9,8Mbit/s up.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Upload ist gegen mehr Bares noch mehr möglich, brauche ich aber nicht.


----------



## PC-Michi (28. Juli 2016)

16Mbit Downstream, 3 Upstream :/


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (29. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich 16 Mbit/s aber es kommen nur 10Mbit/s Downstream an und 2Mbit/s Up


----------



## PC-Michi (10. August 2016)

16 Mbit/s Downstream, 3 Mbit/s Upstream


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. August 2016)

100 Mbit down und 40 Mbit up


----------



## egert217 (13. August 2016)

3,2Mbit down und 150kbit up


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. August 2016)

[x]60Mbit/s
50Mbit/s down und 10Mbit/s up. Vodafone VDSL.
Kommen auch zu jeder Tageszeit voll an.

Was mich ärgert ist, dass ich nur für etwas mehr Geld 400Mbit/s down und 25Mbit/s up hätte, wenn ich ein paar Straßen weiter wohnen würde.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. August 2016)

[x] 500Mbit 

Obwohl ich eigentlich nur 400Mbit habe, aber das konnte man nicht auswählen

400Mbit down / 20Mbit up (Unitymedia)


----------



## Rumtata (16. August 2016)

1&1
50 Mbit Down- und 10 Mbit Up -stream 
Kommt auch wirklich an


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2016)

Aktuell 200/12 MBit Down/Up, dieses Jahr noch geplant 400/25, bis 2018 angeblich 800/50.

Die Leitung kann technisch gesehen 1,2 GBit/s (und ja, die kommten immer voll an da hier die Segmentierung extrem gut ist bzw. nicht im geringsten Überbucht... Rentnerviertel - ich sitze quasi alleine auf der C-Linie ), wann was buchbar/freigeschaltet wird ist rein politisch bzw. davon abhängig was die Konkurrenz so macht.


----------



## apfelinerin (18. August 2016)

100 Mbit


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. August 2016)

Rund 11MBit (DSL16.000)

Lief nach Bitten und Betteln ein paar Jahre mit 13,6MBit, wurde aber vor etwa einem Jahr leider instabil oder konnte erst gar keine Verbindung aufbauen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. August 2016)

Dank Hybrid ca. 150 mbit down und ca. 60 mbit up. ^^

Da der Verteiler nicht weit weg steht kommt auch schon demnächst das Glasfaser ans neue Haus dran. Dann ist endgültig Ruhe.


----------



## the_leon (26. August 2016)

wo ist der knopf für 50kb/s downstream 

(zum upstream sag ich jetzt mal nichts )


----------



## tsd560ti (26. August 2016)

120 down, 6 up. 
Macht richtig Spaß wenn man von einer elendig langsamen DSL wechselt.


----------



## Doggycat (28. August 2016)

170mbit download
15mbits upload
Gekauft haben wir 150mbit down und 10up


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. August 2016)

Damn ich fühle mich hier voll eingeschüchtert bei den ganzen hohen Zahlen XD


----------



## iGameKudan (28. August 2016)

100 MBit/s Down, 5 MBit/s Up

Hab oben 120 angekreuzt... Da fehlen nun wirklich zwei wichtige Geschwindigkeiten. 
Es sind zwar bis zu 200 MBit/s möglich, jedoch müsste ich dann über WLAN ins Internet, da das dLAN zu langsam ist und Kabel legen nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Timerle (2. September 2016)

Kann nicht mal jemand den Post um 50k und 100k erweitern? ^^.....


----------



## Woxin (4. September 2016)

384 kBit/s Download
~2000 kBit/s Upload

Bambusleitung lässt grüßen


----------



## RedBrain (16. September 2016)

2 Mbit down, 384 Kbit up.

Arr... Kupferleitung aus dem Hause... Arr! Telekom!


----------



## cryon1c (16. September 2016)

400 down, 25 up bei KD.
Schon lange vorher, die letzten 4 Jahre vor diesem Tarif hatte ich 32 und 100Mbit/s, erst bei Primacom, dann bei KD.


----------



## OnionRings (17. September 2016)

Zu schnell für die Umfrage,
der DSLAM ist 4,30 Meter Draht entfernt, bin im GFast Test.

510 MBit down, 120 MBit up

Schwankt je nach Testphase,
von 200 - 650 MBit down, 50 - 180 MBit up, Latenz 24 - 47 MS



Edit:
Bisher das für mich bestes gesamt Ergebnis:
520 down, 60 up, Latenz 28 MS

Verlust zum Test max. 2,5%




Vor dem Test 100 / 20 MBit gebucht,
"kamen an" 98,5 / 19,8 MBit


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

Alle die noch die alten Tarife von Unitymedia mit 100Mbit haben, kündigt und Ihr erhaltet 120Mbit für den gleichen Preis.


----------

